# aftermarket blades for fein multimaster?



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

could you guys please recommend a low(er) cost but high quality blade for the multimaster? particularly looking for a blade to cut away clapboards and sheathing to recess some framing accurately.

thanks.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Blades are available at Harbor Freight for between 8 and 10 dollars. They are decent.


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

wombosi said:


> could you guys please recommend a low(er) cost but high quality blade for the multimaster? particularly looking for a blade to cut away clapboards and sheathing to recess some framing accurately.
> 
> thanks.


 Sears has a two pack for $12.99 that will work on both the early and late Fein models.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Imperial makes blades for all the multi tools. They are priced reasonably, cheaper than the particular brands own blades, and are high quality. Plus they are made in the USA. 
here's a link:
http://imperialblades.com/

Mike Hawkins


----------

